# How did you travel to school when you were young?



## PamfromTx (Nov 8, 2021)

*This reply from someone in FB really cracked me up!*

_"I walked up hill both ways in 40 degree below zero; without a lunch; carrying my brother usually after doing 2 hours of chores ~ with a broken leg! Fighting off hungry wolves, with only one shoe."_


Me:  My siblings and I traveled by putting one foot out in front of the other, and repeated until we got to school.  There were very few times that our parents would pick us up.  

I laugh now but it wasn't fun walking to and from school.


----------



## Maryatrics (Nov 8, 2021)

I used a School Bus.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 8, 2021)

walked about five blocks then three blocks to first two years of HS then drove bout a mile and half to my last two years.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2021)

School bus in the early years. 
By Jr. High,  moved to a new home in town,  and that is when my walking days started  ....   Had a couple girlfriends in the same area,  so we walked together  often.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 8, 2021)

I walked to both elementary school and to high school.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 8, 2021)

Walked, and like you said, in 4 foot of snow,  40 below weather, barefoot!
It was miles and miles to school and all uphill both ways!
hahaha!
(a little kidding, a little truth!)


----------



## Pinky (Nov 8, 2021)

Walked. In senior high, walked or took the bus .. depending on how late I woke up. Having always been an insomniac, it wasn't easy getting up early.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 8, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Walked, and like you said, in 4 foot of snow,  40 below weather, barefoot!
> hahaha!


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 8, 2021)

Raced to school because the little black kids would chase us - they didn't like that we spoke a different language. Same coming home. We would outrace them. Both my sister and I had had plenty of practice by the time we raced in the Junior Olympics. No lie.


----------



## Llynn (Nov 8, 2021)

Although I grew up high in the Cascade Mountains, with lots of snow and wild animals, I never walked....not uphill both ways while fighting off wolves and bears  or being led by a St. Bernard dog.  I rode a bus, often with its tires chained up and always with a good heater to keep us wool clad scholars toasty warm.  Depending upon the weather, the trip each way could take an hour or or more. Thank you Mr. Auman.


----------



## hawkdon (Nov 8, 2021)

Always walked, ab't 1.5 miles to eachhhh


----------



## Don M. (Nov 8, 2021)

I walked until I got my own car during Senior year in High School.  In grade school, we lived about 2 blocks from the grade school, then moved to another house when I was about 10.  That house was centrally located between a grade school....5 blocks, a junior high....6 blocks, and the senior high...also about 6 blocks.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Nov 8, 2021)

> How did you travel to school when you were young?


School bus when I was young! I haven't gone to school since I became old.


----------



## Shero (Nov 8, 2021)

Usually school bus, or my parents gave a lift by car.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 8, 2021)

School bus.


----------



## jujube (Nov 8, 2021)

I walked to school over a mile each way from the age of 5 (first grade) to third grade, then rode a bus for 4th, 5th and 6th grade.  Then we moved and were about a half mile away, so I walked. 

I had a car my senior year but only because my mom went back to work and someone had to pick up the younger kids from their schools and ferry them to after-school activities.

Same school all 12 years.


----------



## Shero (Nov 8, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> Raced to school because the little black kids would chase us - they didn't like that we spoke a different language. Same coming home. We would outrace them. Both my sister and I had had plenty of practice by the time we raced in the Junior Olympics. No lie.



What language did you speak Palides? And you raced in the junior olympics, that's wonderful!


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 8, 2021)

Shero said:


> What language did you speak Palides? And you raced in the junior olympics, that's wonderful!


Greek. Yep. Bilingual.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 8, 2021)

We didn't have a car and it was either Shanks pony or public transport.

Kindergarten to grade 4 I walked to school, pausing at every property that had a dog in the front yard to give it a pat. 

Grade 5 and 6 I walked to the railway station where I caught a double decker bus to another suburb. It wasn't free so I bought a workman's weekly ticket. This was cheaper than paying a child's fare every day.

Grade 7 to 11 again I walked to the railway station where I caught a train to the city. This trip was free.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 8, 2021)

Kindergarten to the 8th grade I walked. It wasn't far and I was able to come home for lunch.
The first 3 years of high school was by public transportation. We were given free bus tickets. A short walk to the bus stop and then another walk after getting off the bus to the school.
The 4th year a bus picked us up which eliminated the walk after getting off the public bus.


----------



## Jules (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 8, 2021)

Grades 1-3, walked
Grade 4, bus
Grade 5, walked
Grade 6, biked
Grades 7-12, bus


----------



## Jules (Nov 8, 2021)

Always walked to school.  The first school seemed like a long distance.  Probably if I went on Google maps I’d find it wasn’t very far.


----------



## win231 (Nov 8, 2021)

I walked to & from elementary school.
I got a bike in Jr. High (7th - 9th grade)
I got my license & a car for high school.


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 8, 2021)

Walked..primary and secondary schools.Not far.


----------



## oldpop (Nov 8, 2021)

Bus, walked and drove in that order from Elementary to High School. I should say I flew to High School. I drove a Dodge Dart with a small block high compression 340 cubic inch V8 engine. It had milled high-flow heads, dual timing chains, 2.02 inch intake valves and 1.60 inch exhaust valves, and a 850 cfm four barrel carburetor. Like I said it flew.....


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2021)

Mum dropped us off and picked us up.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2021)

Walked 2 miles both ways summer and winter. Sometimes when it rained heavily, we'd all pile on the back of the bus and overwhelm the bus conductor  with our sheer volume ( there was no school buses)...and by the time he got around to asking for our fare we'd hop off the bus... and with luck we'd have got at least 1/2 the way home...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 9, 2021)

When I started school we lived on my grandmother's farm and I took the bus.

When my mother married my stepfather I became a townie and walked to school. 

I remember that my sister and I took different routes or left at different times so we wouldn't be seen with each other.  She was too old to be seen with me and I didn't want people to think that she was my babysitter.

Today kids K-8 that live within a mile of our city schools still walk through some pretty sketchy neighborhoods in all kinds of weather.





_"You Drive Your Kids to School Because the Neighborhood Doesn't Feel Safe. The Neighborhood Doesn't Feel Safe Because Everybody Drives."_ - Charles Marohn


----------



## Fyrefox (Nov 9, 2021)

I also walked to and from every public school that I attended.  When it was pouring rain or sleeting hard and if she was so inclined, my mother might have taken pity on me, and provided car transportation.  Walking two miles+ every day had cardiovascular benefits, and it was a safer age…


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 9, 2021)

My brother&sister and I would walk 2 blocks to our elementary school
The high school I attended for my junior&senior yrs,I had a short walk,around the block


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 9, 2021)

I even have the T shirt to prove it!


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 9, 2021)

Walked (probably with mom when real young). Until high school Junior year, then it was hotrod time with my sweetheart.


----------



## timoc (Nov 9, 2021)

How did you travel to school when you were young?​
*Why of course*, we travelled to school in our chauffeur driven Rolls Royce..........

No, I'll tell the truth, we hoofed it like everyone else did.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 9, 2021)

Just a few blocks in elementary school and got there via footmobile.

High school 1.9 miles also via footmobile. We had to live two miles from school to ride the school bus.

It wasn't fun in the rain or sNOw and especially wasn't fun in the dead of winter when the temp was often as much as -30F. The schools only closed if the temp got down to -40F. In those days if anybody had ever heard of wind chill, it wasn't shared with mere mortals.

A time or two a blizzard would roll in while we were in class. If it was expected to get worse, school would be dismissed but not until school had been in session for more four hours. The reason for that was that state funding only paid if more than half the school day had been completed.

Also a time or two the day after a blizzard, my older brother and I would ski to school. We'd climb out his bedroom window to the front porch roof and ski down from the roof because our doors were blocked by the sNOw.

_Those_ were the good old days?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2021)

We walked when in grammar school.

Since the high schools were downtown we took the city bus at a student rate and then walked a quick two blocks to the school.


----------



## Purwell (Nov 9, 2021)

Walked and as I got older cycled.


----------



## Tom 86 (Nov 9, 2021)

I walked to school with about 3 other kids about a mile or so.  In the wintertime, we walked also but if it got down to zero we rode with the principal with the kids to school as he lived next door to me.   3 blacks, principals son & daughter & me.  all crunched into a Desota car.   Sure was croouded.  Back then NO seatbelts.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 9, 2021)

Primary school - walked
Secondary school - cycled


----------



## DaveA (Nov 9, 2021)

School buses. Elementary and Jr. High about 4 miles from home while the High school was 8.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 9, 2021)

I walked both to Elementary school and High School. It was 5 blocks to Elementary school and about 20 blocks to High School. I remember one time walking home from High school when a boy from my neighborhood offered me a ride home from High school. I said Ok then he said that there was something I had to do to get the ride. I asked what do I have to do? He said you have to make out with me. I said I would rather walk. He said well Carol always takes my offer and I said then ask Carol!


----------



## jet (Nov 9, 2021)

shanks pony


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 10, 2021)

I walked, and it was exactly *one* mile, each way. And how do I know that? In order to ride the bus to school, you had to live one mile away from the school. I lived at 244 Pleasant Street, If I lived next door at 246 Pleasant Street, it was over the line, and I could rode the bus.  So I had to hoof it to school. But the real indignation was that all the kids, who could ride the bus, stood in front of my house to catch the bus. I had to walk out my front door, through the bus riding kids, and walk to school.


----------



## tortiecat (Nov 10, 2021)

Walked to elementary school.  Lived in a small town, no such thing as busing, if you lived
too far away most boarded with family or friends.  First two years of high school I took
the bus, then I went to a boarding school.  After I graduated, I took a business course
and then either took the bus or a streetcar(tram).
My children walked to both elementary and high school as we lived near both.


----------

